# أريد ان أتأكد منكم



## Asheq Al-Haqq (6 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



السلام على الجميع


لقد قرأت في احدى المواقع ان راحاب الزانيه ( عذراً على اللفظه ) هي جدة يسوع المسيح في نَسَبه , فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟





دمتم سالمين​


----------



## Michael (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

ممكن النصوص من الكتاب المقدس؟؟


----------



## Fadie (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

*نعم صحيح , ما الاشكال؟*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



Fadie قال:


> *نعم صحيح , ما الاشكال؟*



شكراً جزيلاً على الاجابه , أردت ان أتأكد فقط



دمتم بخير


----------



## good_man (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



Fadie قال:


> *نعم صحيح , ما الاشكال؟*




الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفا بها نعمه

لا صح ما الاشكال

الرب المخلص الذى جاء يحارب كل ما هو شر 

وما هوا لا يليق بالبشر يكون من نسب زوانى

وما الاشكال فلديكم ان السيده مريم كانت

فى بيت يوسف ((خطيبها)) لمده لا اتزكرها

لا ما الاشكال

المهم انه خلصك من الخطيئه وصلب ومات وبعدين 

رجع تانى وبعدين ........

قول يا رب​


----------



## Tabitha (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



good_man قال:


> الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام وكفا بها نعمه
> 
> لا صح ما الاشكال
> 
> ...




*الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية وكفى بها نعمة​

معلمنا متى سرد لنا نسب السيد المسيح المدون رسميا حسب سجلات اليهود حيث ان المسيح له المجد كان يُعتقد انه ابن يوسف خطيب القديسة مريم العدرا 
ولكن بالجسد ربنا يسوع ليس له أب بالجسد بل إنه تجسد من أمه العدرا مريم  

1 كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم .
2 ابراهيم ولد اسحق .واسحق ولد يعقوب .ويعقوب ولد يهوذا واخوته .
3 ويهوذا ولد فارص وزارح من ثامار .وفارص ولد حصرون .وحصرون ولد ارام .
4 وارام ولد عميناداب .وعميناداب ولد نحشون .ونحشون ولد سلمون .
5 وسلمون ولد بوعز من راحاب .وبوعز ولد عوبيد من راعوث .وعوبيد ولد يسى .
6 ويسى ولد داود الملك .وداود الملك ولد سليمان من التي لأوريا .
7 وسليمان ولد رحبعام .ورحبعام ولد ابيا .وابيا ولد آسا .
8 وآسا ولد يهوشافاط .ويهوشافاط ولد يورام .ويورام ولد عزيا .
9 وعزيا ولد يوثام .ويوثام ولد آحاز .وآحاز ولد حزقيا .
10 وحزقيا ولد منسّى .ومنسّى ولد آمون .وآمون ولد يوشيا .
11 ويوشيا ولد يكنيا واخوته عند سبي بابل .
12 وبعد سبي بابل يكنيا ولد شألتيئيل .وشألتيئيل ولد زربابل .
13 وزربابل ولد ابيهود .وابيهود ولد الياقيم .والياقيم ولد عازور .
14 وعازور ولد صادوق .وصادوق ولد اخيم .واخيم ولد اليود .
15 واليود ولد أليعازر .وأليعازر ولد متان .ومتان ولد يعقوب .

16 ويعقوب ولد يوسف رجل مريم التي ولد منها يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح .
(متى 1)


راحاب كانت زانية وتابت وتزوجت بعد توبتها من سلمون اليهودي وعاشت في مخافة الرب باقي حياتها

بالايمان راحاب الزانية لم تهلك مع العصاة اذ قبلت الجاسوسين بسلام 
(عب 11 : 31)

كذلك راحاب الزانية ايضا أما تبررت بالاعمال اذ قبلت الرسل واخرجتهم في طريق آخر . 
(يع 2 : 25)

وراحاب بإيمانها صارت رمزاً لدخول الأمم في الإيمان, فالله لا يرفض الأمم بل يرفض خطيتهم.
*وقبول الله بأن ينتسب (شرفياً) لنسل راحاب التي كانت زانية يرمز لقبول الله للأمم وجميع الخطاة إن تابوا. *

لمعرفة المزيد عن توبة راحاب التي كانت زانية
إقرأ سفر يشوع (الإصحاح 2-6)


----------



## ابن الشرق (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



> وما الاشكال فلديكم ان السيده مريم كانت
> 
> فى بيت يوسف ((خطيبها)) لمده لا اتزكرها


 

أين الاثبات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



> راحاب كانت زانية وتابت وتزوجت بعد توبتها من سلمون اليهودي وعاشت في مخافة الرب باقي حياتها
> 
> بالايمان راحاب الزانية لم تهلك مع العصاة اذ قبلت الجاسوسين بسلام
> (عب 11 : 31)
> ...



(يشووع 1 - 2)" فارسل يشوع بن نون من شطيم رجلين جاسوسين سرا قائلا اذهبا انظرا الارض و اريحا فذهبا و دخلا بيت امراة زانية اسمها راحاب و اضطجعا هناك "

و نِعم الجواسيس , و فعلاً فلقد قبلتهم ( بسلام ) تام 


عذراً  , ألم يستطع الله سبحانه و تعالى أن يختار نَسَباً أطهر و أشرف من هذا ؟



( لم أكن أريد ان اشارك اكثر في الموضوع و لكنكم اجبرتوني على ذلك )


دمتم بكل خير


----------



## steven gerrard (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

*عزيزى عاشق الحق

وحشتنى

التواضع هى الفضيلة التى هزت عرش مملكة الشيطان فهو تكبر وسقط لانه تكبر على الله

اما التواضع هو من الرب

تواضع الرب وجاء الينا لينقذنا من الموت الابدى

تواضع وولد فى مزود بقر وليس قصر ملكى مع استطاعته ان يولد فى قصر ملك

تواضع وكان فى نسبه راحاب الزانية التى تابت ليرينا ان التوبة تغفر لاى انسان مهما كانت خطيئته

التواضع والمحبة هما قمة الفضائل  
*​


----------



## Ramzi (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

اخي steven gerrard ... الصحيح انك اعطيت الجواب الكافي الوافي ....

يعني لو رديت انا ما كان حيكون ردي هيك
الرب يحميك يا steven gerrard ويهل عليك حياتك

انشاءالله يا عاشق الحق ان تشهد بالحق على ما قال steven gerrard


----------



## Fadie (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

*ماله النسب هذا؟*

*من قال ان هذا النسب يعيب فى السيد المسيح؟ و من قال ان هذا النسب ليس مشرفا؟*

*انا افخر و افتخر ان المسيح جاء من نسل ليس راحاب فقط بل ثلاثة أخرين مثل راحاب!*

*حد عنده اعتراض؟!*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



steven gerrard قال:


> *عزيزى عاشق الحق
> 
> وحشتنى
> 
> ...



اهلاً و سهلاً بك و نورت الموضوع يا كابتن ( جيرارد ) 
لقد اشقنا لردودك يا صديقي ...

حبيبي :
مع كل احترامي لك و لكلامك و لكنني أجد صفة التواضع هي مناسبه أكثر للخلق و ليس الخالق ,,
لأن الله تعالى غير محتاج للتواضع حتى يثبت لنا انه يحبنا ,,
يكفي انه خلقنا و اوجدنا من العدم من بعدما لم نكن شيئاً و هذا اكبر حب و اكبر نعمه .

الله تعالى جعل التواضع وسيله لنا للتقرب اليه و الى حبه المقدس ,,
و نحن عندما نقول ان الله متكبر فهذا لا يعني ان تكبره هو امر قبيح و شرير بل بلعكس تماماً ,,
الله متكبر لأنه هو فقط من يستحق ان يتكبر و هذا لا يعني ان تكبره تعالى هو كتكبر الأشرار و الشياطين .


اتمنى لك التوفيق بحياتك و نجاحك في دراستك


و دمت بكل خير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



Ramzi قال:


> اخي steven gerrard ... الصحيح انك اعطيت الجواب الكافي الوافي ....
> 
> يعني لو رديت انا ما كان حيكون ردي هيك
> الرب يحميك يا steven gerrard ويهل عليك حياتك
> ...



كلام أخي ( ستفن ) على عيني و رأسي و لو كنت اخالفه فيه 

شكراً على المشاركه

و دمت بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



Fadie قال:


> *ماله النسب هذا؟*
> 
> *من قال ان هذا النسب يعيب فى السيد المسيح؟ و من قال ان هذا النسب ليس مشرفا؟*
> 
> ...



وجهة نظر و عَلَي أن احترمها


دمتم برعاية الواحد


----------



## ابن الشرق (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

عزيزي عاشق الحق ... 

ما هي مشكلتك اذا السيد المسيح انحدر نسبه الى امراة زانية قد تابت ؟؟


و بالنسبة لمسألة التواضع ..... فالله يعلمنا التواضع و لهذا تواضع معنا


ملاحظة مهمة 
السيد المسيح له المجد في العظة على الجبل يقول 

[q-bible]
«قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ.َأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا، فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ.
[/q-bible]

اي ان الذي لا يتوب لن ينال الخلاص فالذي يشتهي امرأة ...... اذا لم يتب ... لن يخلص ايضا 

هذه هي الفكرة من اخذ هذا النسب


----------



## Fadie (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

*انا عايز اعرف فين مشكلتك يا عاشق الحق؟*

*قولها يا راجل متتكسفش ايه مشكلتك ان يأتى المسيح من نسب زناة؟*


----------



## Emma (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

*أنا كتبت رد طويل بس إنمسح ياخسارة..... سؤالي: يسوع الرب خلصنا بدمه الشريف على عود الصليب... ليس طيب ماقال مثلاً خلي البشر يصطفلوا.... مش فاضي أنا أنزل من السما تأكفر خطاياهم بدمي... ليش نزل من السما؟ الجواب: لأنه محبة وهو إله المحبة... كان يحب يفدينا بدمه هو لا غير... نزل من السما وعاش في أحشاء إمرأة يهودية 9 شهور... ليش؟ ماكان ينزل بطريقة عجيبة ويخلصنا؟ لأ .. يسوع الرب علمنا إن هو متواضع وعاش ناسوته عادي جداً ...
ولد في مزود حقير... ليش؟ لأنه متواضع....
خرج من 3 سيدات خاطئات زانيات..... ليش؟ لأنه يسوع الرب متواضع فقط لا أكثر ولا أقل...
متل ماهو يقول: أنا متواضع وقلبي طيب وجيت بس للخطاة....
إحنا بنحبو ليسوع... لأنه تكرم ونزل من السما علشاني أنا وعلشانك إنت......
وبعدين إنت ماتساءلت عن إللي عاش في بطن أمه 4 سنين.... وسلام المسيح.... أختك إيمااااااااا*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



ابن الشرق قال:


> عزيزي عاشق الحق ...
> 
> ما هي مشكلتك اذا السيد المسيح انحدر نسبه الى امراة زانية قد تابت ؟؟
> 
> ...



لقد أحببت هذا الموضوع فعلاً

( ابن الشرق ) , أين انت يا أخي العزيز ؟؟؟ , فقد مرت شهور عده على آخر رد لك علَي .
و من يوم ما أصبحت مشرفاً و انت انقطعت عن المشاركه في مواضيعي , فأين التواضع الذي تتكلم عنه يا أخي الحبيب ؟؟؟ههههههههه ( مجرد مزاح  ) 


و ألآن ردي على كلامك :

أخي الفاضل :
المشكله هي ان عقلي يرى هذا الشيئ قبيحاً و غير متناسب مع قدسية الخالق سبحانه ....
يعني الم يستطع الخالق ان يختار نسباً ناسوتياً أطهر من هذا لاتمام خطة الفداء الكفاري ؟!؟!؟

فحتى لو كان يسوع نبياً لكان من القبيح ان يكون في نسله مثل هذا النوع من البشر و النساء الزانيات , فماذا لو كان هو الله سبحانه و تعالى ( كما تقولون ) ؟؟؟؟؟

و راحاب و غيرها من النساء الزانيات حتى و لو تبن , فستبقى خطيئة الزنى و التي هي طبعاً من أكبر الخطايا و المعاصي البشريه , ستبقى معلقه في أسمائهن .
و من القبح ان يأتي لك أحد و يقول :
(( ان احدى جدات الرب كانت مومساً او زانيه )) و الأدهى من ذلك ان الذين زنوا براحاب كانا رجلين مرسولان لتنفيذ أوامر الهيه كما هو واضح من سفر يشوع و هذه الآيه :
(يشووع 1 - 2) فارسل يشوع بن نون من شطيم رجلين جاسوسين سرا قائلا اذهبا انظرا الارض و اريحا فذهبا و دخلا بيت امراة زانية اسمها راحاب و اضطجعا هناك "

و ارجو المعذره فأنا لا اقصد ابداً ان أجرح مشاعركم الدينيه و حتى انا لم أكن متأكد من صحة هذا الكلام الى ان تأكدت من ذلك منكم 


دمتم برعاية الكريم


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



Fadie قال:


> *انا عايز اعرف فين مشكلتك يا عاشق الحق؟*
> 
> *قولها يا راجل متتكسفش ايه مشكلتك ان يأتى المسيح من نسب زناة؟*



ارجع من فضلك الى مشاركتي السابقه 


دمت بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



Emma قال:


> *أنا كتبت رد طويل بس إنمسح ياخسارة..... سؤالي: يسوع الرب خلصنا بدمه الشريف على عود الصليب... ليس طيب ماقال مثلاً خلي البشر يصطفلوا.... مش فاضي أنا أنزل من السما تأكفر خطاياهم بدمي... ليش نزل من السما؟ الجواب: لأنه محبة وهو إله المحبة... كان يحب يفدينا بدمه هو لا غير... نزل من السما وعاش في أحشاء إمرأة يهودية 9 شهور... ليش؟ ماكان ينزل بطريقة عجيبة ويخلصنا؟ لأ .. يسوع الرب علمنا إن هو متواضع وعاش ناسوته عادي جداً ...
> ولد في مزود حقير... ليش؟ لأنه متواضع....
> خرج من 3 سيدات خاطئات زانيات..... ليش؟ لأنه يسوع الرب متواضع فقط لا أكثر ولا أقل...
> متل ماهو يقول: أنا متواضع وقلبي طيب وجيت بس للخطاة....
> ...



اختي ايما :
الواضح من كلامج انج خليجيه مثلي و الله أعلم 

و راح ارد عليج إبلهجه خليجيه :
اختي , الله سبحانه و تعالى يحبنا وايد و هو مو محتاج انه يتجسد و يتواضع عشان يثبت لنا انه يحبنا ,,,
يكفي انج تعرفين ليش الله خلقنا و راح تشوفين عظمة حب الله لنا و رحمته لكل مخلوقاته ,,,,
التواضع الله سبحانه خلاه لنا عشان نستعمله و نوصل بتواضعنا مع الناس حق رحمته و حبه المقدسه ,,,

بس مو حلوه اذا يالج واحد و قال حقج :
 ترى جدة ربج كانت زانيه ( بعيد عنج و عن كل خواتنا ) ,,,,

و اتمنى انج تراجعين مشاركتي على اخوي ( ابن الشرق ) عشان تفهميني أكثر 



دمتي برعاية الواحد


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

اي صح نسيت ,,,

اختي ايما :

انتي قلتي :


> وبعدين إنت ماتساءلت عن إللي عاش في بطن أمه 4 سنين....


فإذا تبين اثبتلج عكس هذا الكلام  , تقدرين تفتحين موضوع إبقسم الحوار الاسلامي و ما راح أقصر وياج انشالله .



دمتي بكل خير


----------



## ابن الشرق (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> لقد أحببت هذا الموضوع فعلاً
> 
> ( ابن الشرق ) , أين انت يا أخي العزيز ؟؟؟ , فقد مرت شهور عده على آخر رد لك علَي .
> و من يوم ما أصبحت مشرفاً و انت انقطعت عن المشاركه في مواضيعي , فأين التواضع الذي تتكلم عنه يا أخي الحبيب ؟؟؟ههههههههه ( مجرد مزاح  )


 

*صدقت من ناحية التواضع!!! *

* عدة مرات ارى مواضيعك و قد رد عليها اكثر من ثلاثة محاورين .... و لذا افسح المجال للآخرين ...*

*و فعلا انا مشتاق للنقاش معك لانك موضوعي في الحوار اكثر من غيرك*



> و ألآن ردي على كلامك :
> 
> أخي الفاضل :
> المشكله هي ان عقلي يرى هذا الشيئ قبيحاً و غير متناسب مع قدسية الخالق سبحانه ....
> ...


 

*عزيزي ...... *

*الزاني ان تاب فعلا ....... فالرب سيسامحه *

*لا ادري من أين اتيت انها ستبقى معلقة عليهم ..... *


*لكن يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس ان القتلة و الزناة ان تابوا بشكل حقيقي ...... الله يمكن ان يغفر لهم *


*اما من ناحية شرف النسب ..... انا باعتقادي انت تتكلم من وجهة نظر اجتماعية ...*
*مثلما ممكن ان تقول قبيح على البنت في مجتماعتنا و خصوصا البعض منها ان تخالف راي اهلها و ترفض ابن عمها -على سبيل المثال لا الحصر- *


*نحن نتكلم من وجهة نظر دينية *

*نظرة المسيحية مستقاة من اقوال الرب الذي جعل الذي ينظر الى امرأة نظرة غير بريئة هو زاني*

*فأي انسان ممكن ان يقع في الافكار الشريرة ........ و ان لم يتب عنها بشكل حقيقي *
*لن يكون مؤمنا حقيقيا *


*الله تواضع و تجسد من نسل بشري .... *

*و ممكن أي شخص ان يجد بين اجداده الخطاة الذين لم يتوبوا و ممكن ان يجد التائبين بين اجداده  *

*السيد ابه لده*


*المهم هو اختار القديسة مريم العذراء الطاهرة لتكون امه *





> و الأدهى من ذلك ان الذين زنوا براحاب كانا رجلين مرسولان لتنفيذ أوامر الهيه كما هو واضح من سفر يشوع و هذه الآيه :
> (يشووع 1 - 2) فارسل يشوع بن نون من شطيم رجلين جاسوسين سرا قائلا اذهبا انظرا الارض و اريحا فذهبا و دخلا بيت امراة زانية اسمها راحاب و اضطجعا هناك "
> 
> و ارجو المعذره فأنا لا اقصد ابداً ان أجرح مشاعركم الدينيه و حتى انا لم أكن متأكد من صحة هذا الكلام الى ان تأكدت من ذلك منكم
> ...


 


*أظن انك لم تقرا النص بشكل دقيق *

* في البداية كلمة اضطجع لا تعني بالضرورة الى علاقة او ما شابه*

*اضطجع ممكن ان تأتي بمعنى شبيه ل "نام" *

*لكن اذا جائت بصيغة "اضطجع مع" فهذا بحث آخر *

*فاذا نرجع الى النص في سفر يشوع بن نون* 

[q-bible]* فَأَرْسَلَ يَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونٍ مِنْ شِطِّيمَ رَجُلَيْنِ جَاسُوسَيْنِ سِرًّا، قَائِلاً: «اذْهَبَا انْظُرَا الأَرْضَ وَأَرِيحَا». فَذَهَبَا وَدَخَلاَ بَيْتَ امْرَأَةٍ زَانِيَةٍ اسْمُهَا رَاحَابُ وَاضْطَجَعَا هُنَاكَ. 2 فَقِيلَ لِمَلِكِ أَرِيحَا: «هُوَذَا قَدْ دَخَلَ إِلَى هُنَا اللَّيْلَةَ رَجُلاَنِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لِيَتَجَسَّسَا الأَرْضَ». 3 فَأَرْسَلَ مَلِكُ أَرِيحَا إِلَى رَاحَابَ يَقُولُ: «أَخْرِجِي الرَّجُلَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ أَتَيَا إِلَيْكِ وَدَخَلاَ بَيْتَكِ، لأَنَّهُمَا قَدْ أَتَيَا لِيَتَجَسَّسَا الأَرْضَ كُلَّهَا». 4 فَأَخَذَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ الرَّجُلَيْنِ وَخَبَّأَتْهُمَا وَقَالَتْ: «نَعَمْ جَاءَ إِلَيَّ الرَّجُلاَنِ وَلَمْ أَعْلَمْ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُمَا. 5 وَكَانَ نَحْوَ انْغِلاَقِ الْبَابِ فِي الظَّلاَمِ أَنَّهُ خَرَجَ الرَّجُلاَنِ. لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ ذَهَبَ الرَّجُلاَنِ. اسْعَوْا سَرِيعًا وَرَاءَهُمَا حَتَّى تُدْرِكُوهُمَا». 6 وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَأَطْلَعَتْهُمَا عَلَى السَّطْحِ وَوَارَتْهُمَا بَيْنَ عِيدَانِ كَتَّانٍ لَهَا مُنَضَّدَةً عَلَى السَّطْحِ. 7 فَسَعَى الْقَوْمُ وَرَاءَهُمَا فِي طَرِيقِ الأُرْدُنِّ إِلَى الْمَخَاوِضِ. وَحَالَمَا خَرَجَ الَّذِينَ سَعَوْا وَرَاءَهُمَا، أَغْلَقُوا الْبَابَ. 8 وَأَمَّا هُمَا فَقَبْلَ أَنْ يَضْطَجِعَا، صَعِدَتْ إِلَيْهِمَا إِلَى السَّطْحِ 9 وَقَالَتْ لِلرَّجُلَيْنِ: «عَلِمْتُ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمُ الأَرْضَ، وَأَنَّ رُعْبَكُمْ قَدْ وَقَعَ عَلَيْنَا، وَأَنَّ جَمِيعَ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ ذَابُوا مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ، 10 لأَنَّنَا قَدْ سَمِعْنَا كَيْفَ يَبَّسَ الرَّبُّ مِيَاهَ بَحْرِ سُوفَ قُدَّامَكُمْ عِنْدَ خُرُوجِكُمْ مِنْ مِصْرَ، وَمَا عَمِلْتُمُوهُ بِمَلِكَيِ الأَمُورِيِّينَ اللَّذَيْنِ فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ: سِيحُونَ وَعُوجَ، اللَّذَيْنِ حَرَّمْتُمُوهُمَا. 11 سَمِعْنَا فَذَابَتْ قُلُوبُنَا وَلَمْ تَبْقَ بَعْدُ رُوحٌ فِي إِنْسَانٍ بِسَبَبِكُمْ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ هُوَ اللهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ تَحْتُ. 12 فَالآنَ احْلِفَا لِي بِالرَّبِّ وَأَعْطِيَانِي عَلاَمَةَ أَمَانَةٍ. لأَنِّي قَدْ عَمِلْتُ مَعَكُمَا مَعْرُوفًا. بِأَنْ تَعْمَلاَ أَنْتُمَا أَيْضًا مَعَ بَيْتِ أَبِي مَعْرُوفًا. 13 وَتَسْتَحْيِيَا أَبِي وَأُمِّي وَإِخْوَتِي وَأَخَوَاتِي وَكُلَّ مَا لَهُمْ وَتُخَلِّصَا أَنْفُسَنَا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ».*   [/q-bible]


*بعد ان نقرأ بدقة*

*بعد ان دخلا المنزل .... سمع بالامر الملك لانه كان متوقعا اصلا الهجوم من بني اسرائيل *


*و اذا لاحظت هذه الآية الثامنة هي المفتاح "وَأَمَّا هُمَا فَقَبْلَ أَنْ يَضْطَجِعَا، صَعِدَتْ إِلَيْهِمَا إِلَى السَّطْحِ"*

*قبل ان يضطجعا اذ كانت قد خبأتهم بين اعواد الكتان ....   صعدت هي الى السطح *
*فهل اضطجعا معها قبل ان تصعد الى السطح!!!!!!!!!!!*


*النص دقيق ويخبرنا بانهما لم يزنيا معها *
*كما كنت قد استنتجت ان الذين جاءوا لتنفيذ الامر الالهي قد زنيا معها *


*وهي بعد ان صعدت الى السطح اعترفت امامهما بالله الواحد رب السماوات و الارض و طلبت الحماية .... بعد ان كانت وثنية و زانية .... تابت*


*اتمنى ان اكون فكرتي قد وصلت بالضبط *


----------



## Fadie (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

*مرة اخرى*

*ما المزعج ان يأتى المسيح من نسب زناة؟*

*ما الذى يضر المسيح فى هذا؟ و ما الذى يعيبه فى هذا؟*

*المسيح جاء للأشرار و ليس للأبرار , ثم ان هذا النسب كل اسرائيل يتمنى ان يأتى منه لأنه من صلب داود*

*تأتى انت و تقول ان هذا النسب ليس مشرفا؟*

*اذهب ابحث فى نسب محمدك المجهول الاب!*


----------



## My Rock (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

الاخ سأل سؤال و ردينا عليه
نعم راحاب و غير راحاب ايضا هم جزء من نسب المسيح المتواصل بحسب الجسد و هم اخطأوا
بل ان كل الذين هم من نسب المسيح حسب الجسد اخطأوا و اعوزهم مجد الله
و الاسئلة التي تطرح نفسها كما طرحها الحبيب فادي
ما الذي يؤثره هذا عن شخص المسيح و عن الخطة الالهية؟
ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات...


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



ابن الشرق قال:


> *صدقت من ناحية التواضع!!! *
> 
> * عدة مرات ارى مواضيعك و قد رد عليها اكثر من ثلاثة محاورين .... و لذا افسح المجال للآخرين ...*
> 
> ...





> صدقت من ناحية التواضع!!!
> 
> عدة مرات ارى مواضيعك و قد رد عليها اكثر من ثلاثة محاورين .... و لذا افسح المجال للآخرين ...
> 
> و فعلا انا مشتاق للنقاش معك لانك موضوعي في الحوار اكثر من غيرك


شهاده اعتز بها 


> عزيزي ......
> 
> الزاني ان تاب فعلا ....... فالرب سيسامحه
> 
> ...


انا قلت انها ستبقى معلقه باسمائهم و ليس بهم , هنالك فرق ؟

يعني من بعد فعل مثل هذه الخطايا الكبرى , صحيح انهم لو تابوا و اصلحوا انفسهم سيتغيرون و الله سبحانه لن يتخلى عنهم برحمته و مغفرته الواسعه و لكن ستبقى مثل هذه الخطايا معلقه باسمائهم و عندما تذكر اسمائهم سنتذكر ايضاً معها تلك الخطايا التي ارتكبوها و مهما عظمت مرتبة الخطيئه سيبقى من الصعب نسيانها و هكذا .





> نحن نتكلم من وجهة نظر دينية
> 
> نظرة المسيحية مستقاة من اقوال الرب الذي جعل الذي ينظر الى امرأة نظرة غير بريئة هو زاني
> 
> ...


نحن هنا لا نتكلم عن انسان عادي او مخلوق ....
يسوع المسيح بحسب كلامكم هو الله سبحانه بنفسه .... يعني أقدس كيان في هذا العالم كله.

و لا أدري ما المشكله لو كان نسبه الناسوتي خالي من هذا النوع من النساء و كان كل نساء نسبه هن الطاهرات و العفيفات من نساء البشر .

فهل كان هذا سيؤثر على خطة الفداء ؟؟؟ 



> أظن انك لم تقرا النص بشكل دقيق
> 
> في البداية كلمة اضطجع لا تعني بالضرورة الى علاقة او ما شابه
> 
> ...





> بعد ان نقرأ بدقة
> 
> بعد ان دخلا المنزل .... سمع بالامر الملك لانه كان متوقعا اصلا الهجوم من بني اسرائيل
> 
> ...


يا أخي الفاضل :
انص ذكر ان الجواسيس اضطجعا مرتان 
مره قبل علم الملك بلأمر :[Q-BIBLE]فَأَرْسَلَ يَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونٍ مِنْ شِطِّيمَ رَجُلَيْنِ جَاسُوسَيْنِ سِرًّا، قَائِلاً: «اذْهَبَا انْظُرَا الأَرْضَ وَأَرِيحَا». فَذَهَبَا وَدَخَلاَ بَيْتَ امْرَأَةٍ زَانِيَةٍ اسْمُهَا رَاحَابُ وَاضْطَجَعَا هُنَاكَ. [/Q-BIBLE]
فهنا النص صريح بأنهم اضطجعوا بعد دخول البيت مباشرتاً


و مره بعد علم الملك
 و الدليل :[Q-BIBLE]فَقِيلَ لِمَلِكِ أَرِيحَا: «هُوَذَا قَدْ دَخَلَ إِلَى هُنَا اللَّيْلَةَ رَجُلاَنِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لِيَتَجَسَّسَا الأَرْضَ». 3 فَأَرْسَلَ مَلِكُ أَرِيحَا إِلَى رَاحَابَ يَقُولُ: «أَخْرِجِي الرَّجُلَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ أَتَيَا إِلَيْكِ وَدَخَلاَ بَيْتَكِ، لأَنَّهُمَا قَدْ أَتَيَا لِيَتَجَسَّسَا الأَرْضَ كُلَّهَا». 4 فَأَخَذَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ الرَّجُلَيْنِ وَخَبَّأَتْهُمَا وَقَالَتْ: «نَعَمْ جَاءَ إِلَيَّ الرَّجُلاَنِ وَلَمْ أَعْلَمْ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُمَا. 5 وَكَانَ نَحْوَ انْغِلاَقِ الْبَابِ فِي الظَّلاَمِ أَنَّهُ خَرَجَ الرَّجُلاَنِ. لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ ذَهَبَ الرَّجُلاَنِ. اسْعَوْا سَرِيعًا وَرَاءَهُمَا حَتَّى تُدْرِكُوهُمَا». 6 وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَأَطْلَعَتْهُمَا عَلَى السَّطْحِ وَوَارَتْهُمَا بَيْنَ عِيدَانِ كَتَّانٍ لَهَا مُنَضَّدَةً عَلَى السَّطْحِ. 7 فَسَعَى الْقَوْمُ وَرَاءَهُمَا فِي طَرِيقِ الأُرْدُنِّ إِلَى الْمَخَاوِضِ. وَحَالَمَا خَرَجَ الَّذِينَ سَعَوْا وَرَاءَهُمَا، أَغْلَقُوا الْبَابَ. 8 وَأَمَّا هُمَا فَقَبْلَ أَنْ يَضْطَجِعَا، صَعِدَتْ إِلَيْهِمَا إِلَى السَّطْحِ 9 [/Q-BIBLE]
ركز على حرف الفاء الذي يفيد توالي الأحداث في فتره وجيزه , في كلمات ( فقيل ) , ( فأرسل ) , ( فأخذت المرأة الرجلين ) , ( فأطلعتهما ) , و أخيراً ( فقبل ان يضطجعا ) .
و لو كنت تقول ان معنى كلمة اضطجعا هنا هي بمعنى ( ناما )
فهل يوجد معنى بأنهم ناموا ( مرتان ) في هذه الفتره الزمنيه الوجيزه ؟؟؟؟


اتمنى ان تصحح مفهومي للنص ان كان خاطئاً


دمت بكل خير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



Fadie قال:


> *مرة اخرى*
> 
> *ما المزعج ان يأتى المسيح من نسب زناة؟*
> 
> ...





> اذهب ابحث فى نسب محمدك المجهول الاب!


يا استاذ فادي :
انت مشرف و يجب ان تحتلام القوانين اكثر من باقي الأعضاء
فلماذا تدخل في الاسلاميات و انت تعلم جيداً ان هذا يخالف القوانين ؟!؟!؟!؟

على العموم يمكنك ان تفتح موضوع منفصل بهذا الشأن بلقسم الاسلامي او الحوارات الثنائيه و سأثبت لك انشاءالله بطلان هذا الافتراء


دمت سالم


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



Fadie قال:


> *مرة اخرى*
> 
> *ما المزعج ان يأتى المسيح من نسب زناة؟*
> 
> ...





> اذهب ابحث فى نسب محمدك المجهول الاب!


يا استاذ فادي :
انت مشرف و يجب ان تحترم القوانين اكثر من باقي الأعضاء
فلماذا تدخل في الاسلاميات و انت تعلم جيداً ان هذا يخالف القوانين ؟!؟!؟!؟

على العموم يمكنك ان تفتح موضوع منفصل بهذا الشأن بلقسم الاسلامي او الحوارات الثنائيه و سأثبت لك انشاءالله بطلان هذا الافتراء


دمت سالم


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



> نحن هنا لا نتكلم عن انسان عادي او مخلوق ....
> يسوع المسيح بحسب كلامكم هو الله سبحانه بنفسه .... يعني أقدس كيان في هذا العالم كله.


*اخي الفاضل
ان المسح هو كلمة الله الآب وليس كما تفهم انت بالفكر الجسدي
الله 
بل هو كلمة الله 
هو صورة الله الغير منظور
وهو رسم جوهره
وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته
لاجل محبته العظيمة تنازل وصار انسان 
ولكي يشاببهنا تنازل وصار انسان 
وان الجميع اخطو واعوزهم مجد الله
فان لم ياتي المسيح بصورة انسان لما تم عمل الخلاص
فارجو منك فهم فكر الله
وهذا لن تجدوه الا في كلمته المعلنة في الانجيل​*


----------



## ابن الشرق (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> شهاده اعتز بها انا قلت انها ستبقى معلقه باسمائهم و ليس بهم , هنالك فرق ؟
> 
> يعني من بعد فعل مثل هذه الخطايا الكبرى , صحيح انهم لو تابوا و اصلحوا انفسهم سيتغيرون و الله سبحانه لن يتخلى عنهم برحمته و مغفرته الواسعه و لكن ستبقى مثل هذه الخطايا معلقه باسمائهم و عندما تذكر اسمائهم سنتذكر ايضاً معها تلك الخطايا التي ارتكبوها و مهما عظمت مرتبة الخطيئه سيبقى من الصعب نسيانها و هكذا .
> 
> ...


 
*السيد المسيح جاء الى الخطاة و لانه هو طبيب الحياة ..... فجاء الى المرضى *

*السيد المسيح انحدر نسبه من هؤلاء ليعلن ان جميع البشر قد اخظئوا*

*و كما قد وضحت لك مسبقا ........ ان الشهوة هو زنا بالنسبة للرب *
*و لا ادري ما مشكلتك مع هذه الجملة!!! *

*و لهذا غير راحاب الزانية يوجد غيرهم ممن قد اشتهوا بنظرة غير بريئة* 

*لكنه اختار التجسد من مريم العذراء القديسة * 





> و لا أدري ما المشكله لو كان نسبه الناسوتي خالي من هذا النوع من النساء و كان كل نساء نسبه هن الطاهرات و العفيفات من نساء البشر .
> 
> فهل كان هذا سيؤثر على خطة الفداء ؟؟؟


 

بيّن السيد المسيح بهذا تواضعه اذ تجسد بين البشر ... و وجود الخطيئة في نسبه لا ارى فيه مشكلة 

لان اكيد كل اجداده كانوا قد اخطئوا في حياتهم 

و تثبيت خطايا هؤلاء لهو دليل على صدق الوحي لانهم لم يحذفوا من الوحي ما يشين من نسب اجدادهم 


فالله قد اختار هذا النسب من ابراهيم و من ثم اختار يهوذا و من داود بن يسى 





> يا أخي الفاضل :
> انص ذكر ان الجواسيس اضطجعا مرتان
> مره قبل علم الملك بلأمر :[q-bible]فَأَرْسَلَ يَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونٍ مِنْ شِطِّيمَ رَجُلَيْنِ جَاسُوسَيْنِ سِرًّا، قَائِلاً: «اذْهَبَا انْظُرَا الأَرْضَ وَأَرِيحَا». فَذَهَبَا وَدَخَلاَ بَيْتَ امْرَأَةٍ زَانِيَةٍ اسْمُهَا رَاحَابُ وَاضْطَجَعَا هُنَاكَ. [/q-bible]
> فهنا النص صريح بأنهم اضطجعوا بعد دخول البيت مباشرتاً
> ...


 
*الله لم يتساهل مع المجرمين و الخطاة و خصوصا من بني اسرائيل الذين انق1هم عدة مرات *

*و لهذا لو فعلا قد وقعا هؤلاء في الزنا ...... لما قد تمت العملية بسقوط اريحا*






> و لو كنت تقول ان معنى كلمة اضطجعا هنا هي بمعنى ( ناما )
> فهل يوجد معنى بأنهم ناموا ( مرتان ) في هذه الفتره الزمنيه الوجيزه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> اتمنى ان تصحح مفهومي للنص ان كان خاطئاً


 

*النص واضح جدا *

*ملك و اهل اريحا يعلمون انهم التالي ... فمتوقعين ان يأتي جواسيس مثلا الى المدينة*

*انهم قد دخلا المدينة و ذهبا الى بيت راحاب ... و اضطجعا هناك *

*جاء جنود الملك الى بيت راحاب *

*في حين هي قد خبأتهما في السطح*

*و قبل ان يضطجعا صعدت الى السطح .... *


*لقد تمت الاحداث بسرعة بحيث لم يترك الوحي أي شك بحدوث هذا الفعل الشنيع معها *

*لانها تابت على الفور و اعلنت ايمانها بالله الواحد *


*انا معك هما اضطجعا مرتين *

*و انا قلت لك الفعل بمعنى شبيه لنام ... انا كنت قصد فعل الاستلقاء *


*معنى الفعل اضطجع في العربية ... وضع جنبه على الارض *


*نعود الى الاصل العبري *

* الفعل שכב  له عدة معاني .... *
*يستلقي , يبيت , يقيم علاقة جنسية, يستريح*


*اتمنى ان تكون الفكرة قد وصلت بصورة اوضح *




> دمت بكل خير


 

*دمت بسلام *


----------



## Fadie (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

*اذا لم ارى ردا على اسئلتى سأغلق الموضوع , لا احب هذا اللف و الدوران!*



> _*مرة اخرى*
> 
> *ما المزعج ان يأتى المسيح من نسب زناة؟*
> 
> ...


 
*هل لديك اجابة؟*

*اخى ابن الشرق اتركه لى من فضلك,,,*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



Fadie قال:


> *اذا لم ارى ردا على اسئلتى سأغلق الموضوع , لا احب هذا اللف و الدوران!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الاجابه موجوده في ردودي على أخي ابن الشرق و باقي الاخوه ....

اقرأ ردودي مره اخرى من فضلك.


دمت بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



ابن الشرق قال:


> *السيد المسيح جاء الى الخطاة و لانه هو طبيب الحياة ..... فجاء الى المرضى *
> 
> *السيد المسيح انحدر نسبه من هؤلاء ليعلن ان جميع البشر قد اخظئوا*
> 
> ...







> السيد المسيح جاء الى الخطاة و لانه هو طبيب الحياة ..... فجاء الى المرضى
> 
> السيد المسيح انحدر نسبه من هؤلاء ليعلن ان جميع البشر قد اخظئوا
> 
> ...


مشكلتي هي اني لا أرى اي مشكله و مانع ان كان نَسَبه خالي من الزناة و كان كله من النساء الطاهرات و العفيفات مثل امه القديسه مريم


> بيّن السيد المسيح بهذا تواضعه اذ تجسد بين البشر ... و وجود الخطيئة في نسبه لا ارى فيه مشكلة
> 
> لان اكيد كل اجداده كانوا قد اخطئوا في حياتهم
> 
> ...


يا عزيزي :
ان كان نسبه خالي من الزناة فهل كان هذا سيؤثر على خطة الفداء ؟؟؟؟
يعني :
ان كان جداته كلهن من الطاهرات مثل امه سلام الله عليها , فهل كان ذلك سيؤثر على خطة الفداء ؟؟؟؟


> النص واضح جدا
> 
> ملك و اهل اريحا يعلمون انهم التالي ... فمتوقعين ان يأتي جواسيس مثلا الى المدينة
> 
> ...


سؤال واحد يغير نظرتي و مفهومي من النص :
هل من عادة الكتاب المقدس ان يذكر كلمة ( اضطجاع ) بمعنى نوم او ماشابه ذلك ؟؟؟؟
ان كان الجواب نعم , ارجو اعطائي ادله و نصوص تثبت ذلك و لكم جزيل الشكر .


دمت برعاية الواحد


----------



## My Rock (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

عزيزي Asheq Al-Haqq
لماذا ترفض الاجابة؟
اجبناك و قلنا نعم ان راحاب بل و غيرها ايضا زنوا و اخطأوا بل ان نسب المسيح بالجسد من كلا الطرفين هم حطاة و الجميع اعوزهم مجد الله
فهل تحاول القول ان هذا لا يليق بالمسيح له كل المجد؟ اذا نعم, لماذا لا يليق؟
و مالذي يؤثره على المسيح ما يليق به بكونه الله الظاهر بالجسد؟


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



My Rock قال:


> عزيزي Asheq Al-Haqq
> لماذا ترفض الاجابة؟
> اجبناك و قلنا نعم ان راحاب بل و غيرها ايضا زنوا و اخطأوا بل ان نسب المسيح بالجسد من كلا الطرفين هم حطاة و الجميع اعوزهم مجد الله
> فهل تحاول القول ان هذا لا يليق بالمسيح له كل المجد؟ اذا نعم, لماذا لا يليق؟
> و مالذي يؤثره على المسيح ما يليق به بكونه الله الظاهر بالجسد؟



يا أخي الكريم انا اريد ان اعرف , ما المشكله ان كان نسبه خالي من الزناة و كانت جداته كلهن من الطاهرات و العفيفات مثل امه القديسه سلام الله عليها ؟؟؟؟

و اذا كان نسبه هو من النساء الطاهرات , فهل كان ذلك سيؤثر على خطة الفداء الكفاري ؟؟؟؟




دمتم بكل خير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*



My Rock قال:


> عزيزي Asheq Al-Haqq
> لماذا ترفض الاجابة؟
> اجبناك و قلنا نعم ان راحاب بل و غيرها ايضا زنوا و اخطأوا بل ان نسب المسيح بالجسد من كلا الطرفين هم حطاة و الجميع اعوزهم مجد الله
> فهل تحاول القول ان هذا لا يليق بالمسيح له كل المجد؟ اذا نعم, لماذا لا يليق؟
> و مالذي يؤثره على المسيح ما يليق به بكونه الله الظاهر بالجسد؟



يا أخي الكريم انا اريد ان اعرف , ما المشكله ان كان نسبه خالي من الزناة و كانت جداته كلهن من الطاهرات و العفيفات مثل امه القديسه سلام الله عليها ؟؟؟؟

و اذا كان نسبه هو من النساء الطاهرات , فهل كان ذلك سيؤثر على خطة الفداء الكفاري ؟؟؟؟




دمتم بكل خير


----------



## Fadie (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

*هل سنظل فى هذه الملاوعة كثيرا؟؟؟*

*ما العيب ان يكون فى نسب المسيح زناة؟؟؟*

*اذا لا يوجد لديك رد فلتصمت خيرا لك*


----------



## استفانوس (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

*اطلب اغلق الموضوع لعدم استيعاب المسلمين
من الفهم​*


----------



## Emma (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

*عاشق الحق... أنا مش خليجية... أنا بنت لبنانية عشت في البحرين معظم حياتي وأعرف أحكي خليجي وافهم عليه.. لأني دست معن وعشت معن... وفرحت وبكيت معن.... وتزوجت أغلى حبايب في البحرين.. وجبت ولادي وليد وتقلا في البحرين.... حياتي كلها في البحرين ياعزيزي عاشق الحق
وأنا قرأت إجابتك.... إنت تقول كيف الرب يأتي من نسب فيها إمرأة مومس؟
طيب وشو يعني؟ أان عم شوفك إنت عم تحكي بمنظور خليجي؟ البنت الخليجية لو عملت غلط فاحش... جميع البشر ينفروا من أهلها وأسرتها... مع أنو إم البنت مالها أي دخل؟
إنت كمان... تستنكر أنو يسوع جدته زانية.... مع إنو العيب مش في يسوع؟
أختك إيما*


----------



## ابن الشرق (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

*عزيزيفادي ... *




*ٍاسمح لي ان انهي الموضوع .... 

*
*
عزيزي عاشق الحق ........ 

الله اختار هذا النسب و اختار هذه الخطة و لا احد يستطيع ادراك حكمته او سؤاله*

*لكن الذي استطيع ان اقوله لك ... ان كل الناس اخطاوا 
*

*كما اجبتك في مداخلاتي الاخيرة ..... الله اختار ان يكون الموعد من نسل ابراهيم و من ثم من اسحق و من سبط يهوذا ......... ومن داود النبي 

و في نفس الوقت الله لا يجبر احد على الصلاح ..... 


و لا تنس ان بني اسرائيل سجدوا للبعل في غياب موسى النبي على جبل سيناء 


و مع ذلك تمت المواعيد 
*



> سؤال واحد يغير نظرتي و مفهومي من النص :
> هل من عادة الكتاب المقدس ان يذكر كلمة ( اضطجاع ) بمعنى نوم او ماشابه ذلك ؟؟؟؟
> ان كان الجواب نعم , ارجو اعطائي ادله و نصوص تثبت ذلك و لكم جزيل الشكر .




*وضحت لك الاصل العبري و معناه الدقيق 

و وضحت لك معنى الكلمة الدقيق بالعربية *

*و هذه الآية دليل واضح على ما طلبت 
*
*
دمت في سلام *


----------



## Fadie (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أريد ان أتأكد منكم*

*يغلق!*


----------

